# Homo sapiens y homo faber



## tatita

Hola,

Quiero saber cuál es la traducción exacta de las palabras latinas "homo sapiens" y "homo faber", sobre todo de "faber".

Muchas gracias,

tatita


----------



## argosdex

Como son terminos en Latin, en Ingles se utilizarian los mismos terminos. Homo Sapies, El (hombre) Sabio, Homo Faber, El (hombre) Fabricante.

Homo Faber es un concepto que se refiere al hombre (como especie) que controla su medio ambiente a traves de sus abilidades y herramientas.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homo_faber


----------



## tatita

Muchas gracias. Saludos,

tatita


----------



## jazyk

> Como son terminos en Latin, en Ingles se utilizarian los mismos terminos. Homo Sapies, El (hombre) Sabio, Homo Faber, El (hombre) Fabricante.


Creo que utilizar*ían* es el término adecuado aquí, ya que desgraciadamente se ve mucho en Estados Unidos homo sapien (sin la s). La s no indica el plural, tal vez por eso hay muchos que la cortan en ese país, incluso en libros de biología que tuve la oportunidad de ver.


----------



## Outsider

Homo sapiens = literalmente "hombre sabio"
Homo faber = hombre trabajador


----------



## tatita

Gracias a todos por sus prontas respuestas.

Tatita


----------

